# Big Bass Splash!!



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

This is Neet,Check out the lilly pads under the water and the rubber worm in his mouth.I also made the lilly pad on the surface curl up from the wave..Pics not the greatest but u get the idea..


----------



## BCG62 (Dec 25, 2008)

nice work looks good!


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## pullthestring (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice work!!!!


Fletcher43 said:


> This is Neet,Check out the lilly pads under the water and the rubber worm in his mouth.I also made the lilly pad on the surface curl up from the wave..Pics not the greatest but u get the idea..


----------



## okarcher96 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

That is amazing! Excellent work!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

How did you do it?


----------

